

The data-driven workplace of the future - fideloper
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/data-driven-workplace-future

======
fideloper
Summary of the Harper's article behind a pay wall here:
[http://harpers.org/archive/2015/03/the-spy-who-fired-
me/](http://harpers.org/archive/2015/03/the-spy-who-fired-me/)

Managers are spying on their employees in granular detail, with negative side
affects on both sides.

